# JANUARY SWAP MEET IN LEBANON INDIANA



## SHO2010 (Dec 10, 2016)

Sorry I couldent get it to rotate. It is Jan 28 2017 opens at 8:30 am , Boone Co 4H fairgrounds Lebanon IN. Put on by the Hooiser Antique & Classic Bicycle Club.


----------



## willardm (Dec 10, 2016)

See post on the swap by rideahiggins:

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/hoosier-winter-swap-meet-jan-28-2017.100657


----------

